# Staining Ash to resemble Oak



## Wouldchuk (8 Jun 2016)

Morning all,

A friend wanted some simple kitchen shelves made - nothing fancy, but he did ask for Oak. I have a load of Ash in stock that is the right size and would make my life easier than having to buy anything new. 

Any advice on a good durable finish suitable for shelves, which will also help bring a bit of warmth to the Ash, closer to the colour of light oak?

I've not really used any waxes or stains in the past so just wondering if there is anything that people have had particular success with - both in terms of products, and the techniques of application?

Thanks in advance,

tim


----------



## MattRoberts (8 Jun 2016)

I've had great success with Briwax, if you are open to having a wax finish? 

For example, this is walnut Briwax on pine :


----------



## ED65 (8 Jun 2016)

Well I would definitely stain and then finish, rather than rely on a coloured finish. That way if you get any chips or it wears thin on the arrises it won't expose the original colour of the ash which will stand out like a sore thumb. You know the kind of effect, as you get with dark varnish on cheap hardwood furniture?

You're going to have to experiment on your wood for colour. I don't think any recommended dye or stain can guarantee you the colour you want, since how much you thin it and how many coats you apply obviously directly affect the final colour.


----------



## thetyreman (8 Jun 2016)

It's not easy trying to recreate the colour of oak from experience... I'd try getting some tudor oak coloured briwax, but lets say you spend £10 on a stain then £10 on wax, surely the actual oak will cost around that price from a proper timber merchant.


----------



## MattRoberts (9 Jun 2016)

thetyreman":1f2wq2rc said:


> It's not easy trying to recreate the colour of oak from experience... I'd try getting some tudor oak coloured briwax, but lets say you spend £10 on a stain then £10 on wax, surely the actual oak will cost around that price from a proper timber merchant.


You can stain / wax a lot of wood with 1 can though


----------



## ED65 (9 Jun 2016)

MattRoberts":fb0782xa said:


> You can stain / wax a lot of wood with 1 can though


Yes I don't imagine most of us would work through a whole can very quickly.

Wax in particular goes a _very _long way IME!


----------



## andersonec (9 Jun 2016)

I would suggest Rustins Wood Dye light or dark Oak depending on your choice of finish (Rustins because it soaks in and is easy to apply evenly) and for durability finish with something like clear Osmo Polyx Oil

Andy


----------



## Wouldchuk (10 Jun 2016)

THanks folks - I'll see if I get time to have a play this weekend. I have been given a tin of Liberon Bison Wax - Medium Oak. Although It's a good point well raised about messing about with the cost and time involved with wax and stain when I could just go get some from the merchant....


----------

